# Annette Frier Neujahrsüberraschung 3x



## Eddie Cochran (30 Dez. 2006)

Anbei drei selbst gemachte Collagen von Annette Frier aus der Wochenschau.
Leider geht es mir selbst zur Zeit sehr schlecht, wollte mich aber im alten Jahr noch einmal melden, hoffe aber, daß es mir im Neuen Jahr besser gehen wird.
Gruß Eddie Cochran und ein Frohes Neues Jahr.


----------



## AMUN (30 Dez. 2006)

Das sind wider sehr schöne Collagen von dir was auch nicht anders zu erwarten war… :thumbup: 



Dankeschön fürs Teilen


PS. Ich wünsche dir gute Besserung und ein Frohes Neues Jahr


----------



## Harivo (30 Dez. 2006)

ich wünshe Dir fürs nächste Jahr
Gesundheit,Freude
und Schaffenskraft


----------



## Sandy81 (31 Dez. 2006)

Vielen Dank für die süße Annette!  

Es ist schade zu erfahren, das es Dir nicht so toll geht! Aber Du schreibst ja, das Hoffnung in Sicht ist! So soll es sein: Positiv denken!






Dann wünsche ich Dir natürlich, das Dir das nächste Jahr mehr Gesundheit bringen möge und das Du möglichst bald wieder fit wirst!






Guten Rutsch, "Herr Nachbar" (Lilienthal ist ja gleich um die Ecke, bin beruflich z.Zt. oft in Borgfeld)!


----------



## paradorn (3 Feb. 2007)

a mal ne nette Ueberraschung


----------



## paradorn (3 Feb. 2007)

das ist ja mal ne netter ueberraschung


----------



## Software_012 (11 Nov. 2010)

:thumbup:​


----------



## lucktw2004 (9 Feb. 2011)

Danke


----------



## Killerplatze (9 Feb. 2011)

Danke:thumbup:


----------



## hasil (16 Dez. 2012)

Tolle Bilder, tolle Frau!


----------



## frank63 (16 Dez. 2012)

Das sieht doch gut aus. Danke.


----------



## Sarafin (16 Dez. 2012)

Danke für die Bilder...und dir gute Besserung!!


----------



## schleifbock (1 Sep. 2014)

:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## greyfox (1 Sep. 2014)

Klasse gemacht! Vielen Dank dafür


----------



## punsher123 (7 Okt. 2014)

schönes bild :thx:


----------

